# fish eye



## radamwarner (Jun 4, 2005)

What exactly is a 'fish eye' in regards to glass?


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 4, 2005)

It's like a large bruise where the glass has seperated due to being impacted by an object, but  it's not entirely fallen away from the bottle. Small ones are called "pings."
 Often they appear as whitish areas on recently dug bottles.


----------

